

Waste heat from computers to warm buildings - swombat
http://www.forumforthefuture.org/greenfutures/articles/waste_heat_from_computers

======
Retric
This was not uncommon in with mainframes. However as systems became more
efficient a supplemental power source was often needed. The problem is
buildings often outlast what they are used for over which is why they are
often fairly generic. Who knows what computing will be like in 80 years or how
long that place will even house computers.

------
billpg
Never mind using the waste heat to warm buildings. Let's use the waste heat to
power the air conditioning.

~~~
gibsonf1
Hmm, that could probably only work if you had enough heat to make steam to
turn a turbine to power a compressor at which point you wouldn't harvest much
cooling I would guess. Changing state from hot to steam takes a lot of energy.

